# Kids might be eating dirt



## Pronking Publius (Mar 29, 2012)

I have some Lamancha doe kids that are about 3 1/2 weeks old and it looks like they are kinda munching on dirt. I have them out on probably 1/2 to 3/4 of an acre of grass, so they have plenty of grass and weeds to eat. I'm wondering if this is normal while they learn what to eat and what not to eat. I got them about a week ago and they did not have access to pasture up until the time that I got them. They seem to nibble a little...just a real little at grass, but they seem to nibble around at dirt where there is no grass quite a bit, and I notice they usually have pretty dirty noses when I bottle feed them. They have plenty of grass and I bottle feed them 3 times a day, so I'm not too worried about them not getting enough nutrients. I'm more so just curious how normal or abnormal it might be. 

P.S. I have a salt/mineral lick out there, and I'm planning to get some loose minerals for them soon, but I wouldn't think they would be deficient in anything at this stage enough to warrant them eating dirt.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Ours do it as well. Dunno why, just a baby goat thing


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Pan was doing it too, out of his plant pots of grass inside the house. But I put a bowl of loose minerals where he was munching the most dirt and then "mulched" the rest of the pots with peanut hay.
Now I sometimes see him munching his minerals, but not nearly as much dirt eating.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I noticed last year a few kids were doing that, they were not bottle fed. I didnt think it was a overly good thing but couldnt stop them. they would lick the dirt like they would a salt block. I think at the time they were lacking some kind of mineral.


----------



## Pronking Publius (Mar 29, 2012)

...I suspected it was just a kid goat thing. I guess they need time to get their bearings. I'll keep an eye on them. Thanks so much.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Make sure... you put out loose minerals for them.... I notice my babies licking from it...I also have seen them... eating at the dirt here and there...maybe lacking a mineral..... :wink:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Make sure... you put out loose minerals for them.... I notice my babies licking from it...I also have seen them... eating at the dirt here and there...maybe lacking a mineral..... :wink:


That's what I assumed, too. Pan's dirt munching has definitely decreased since I put out the mineral mix. And he definitely licks the minerals.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

My kids always seem to pick up the oddest things in their mouths. I always figured they are just testing the waters. They have plenty of grass, hay, grain, and minerals, so its just a kid thing to me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> That's what I assumed, too. Pan's dirt munching has definitely decreased since I put out the mineral mix. And he definitely licks the minerals.


 :wink: :thumb:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Eating dirt is perfectly normal, that is the way they set their.rumen up to function. By eating dirt they pick up all the bacteria etc that they need to establish in their rumen. It is in the dirt because the adults have pooped on the ground ... You sometimes see them mouthing the goat berries too. I just try to keep their area clean of faeces so they dont pick up wprms or nasties along with their probiotics. Incidentally this is why things like johnes are so quickly spread to youngsters via the faeco-oral route because of the kiddos eating dirt etc. But dont worry at all, its perfectly normal for your kids. Make sure they have lots of hay available to munch as well.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Good to know a bit of dirt nibbling is OK. I was a bit worried when I had my pair outside in the yard and they began mouthing soil. Though if they're gulping dirt it would be a problem, but a few tastes are normal?


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

our doelings are just under 3 weeks and definitely nibble dirt often. i figured they were just exploring and learning what and how to eat.
most of the grain they eat is also a learning experience because that too goes into their mouths but most of it falls back out during their chewing process.
but i think access to loose minerals sounds like a good option for them to have to make sure it's not a lack of minerals that leads to their dirt nibbling.


----------

